# I’m not surprised the Pensacola Pier is still closed



## PierPressure (Mar 23, 2021)

Think of all the billions paid out by the BP oil spill money and we never see it going to anything useful...

You would think some politician would care about getting the pier up and running again ASAP ??

Maybe we need to use our forces on twitter to complain to Matt Gaetz and Ron Desantis?

A lot of people talking about them as potential presidential candidates one day, so let’s get on twitter and let them know we unhappy about something they in charge of ultimately they have the most sway and public pressure may help get things moving??


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Pretty sure neither one of those politicians give a shit about a local pier. Especially DeSantis, he kinda has his hands full right now. Saying that, people still use Twitter?


----------



## PierPressure (Mar 23, 2021)

Splittine said:


> Pretty sure neither one of those politicians give a shit about a local pier. Especially DeSantis, he kinda has his hands full right now. Saying that, people still use Twitter?


politicians do use it a lot unfortunately


----------

